

Show HN: A GitHub + AngelList API mashup that ranks startups - markerdmann
http://www.startup-score.com

======
markerdmann
Thanks for the feedback, guys. I added a bit of code that displays the GitHub
links when you hover over each startup. I'm just waiting for the database to
finish updating, then I'll push the changes.

~~~
markerdmann
Ok, changes are up.

------
gsiener
Hmm, my brief digging into demand analytics didn't yield much. How did they
end up at the top of the list? Could be nice to see how the score was created
(e.g., list of repos and followers)

~~~
markerdmann
We search for a GitHub account that matches the startup name and a GitHub
account for each LinkedIn username of the startup's team members. So, to use
demand analytics as an example, we found these GitHub accounts:

<https://github.com/josscrowcroft> <https://github.com/usethekey>

I'll update the site so that it links to the GitHub accounts for each startup.

------
markerdmann
By the way, thanks to Academia.edu for hosting a great hack night every other
Tuesday. Their beer and pizza helped make this possible. :-)

------
avk
Cool hack. Have you considered linking to the startup's Github page or the
pages of the developers?

~~~
markerdmann
Great idea, I'll add that in as soon as I can. Keep an eye out for the update.

